# Experience with CLWR / Wearcolour brand?



## nieve5552 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey all, 

Just searching for some more personal experiences with wearcolour /CLWR clothing brand.
There arent that many options with board equipment and clothing where I am, and CLWR seem to be the best out of what I can get in terms of colour, appearance and design.

However I saw one thread on here that said that the quality was absolutely terrible, was wondering if any more people could post their opinions and experiences? Their jackets and pants seem reasonably popular in the US (e.g. when I see product pages that says sold out, or little option left in sizing etc) but I can barely find any decent reviews. 

I've also contacted their customer service team to find out how well their waterproofing lasts after washing, and whoever replied to me said its best to use normal washing powder... And to stay away from Nikwax (stuff thats specially formulated to clean waterproof equipment) just because they've never tried it before? Also said that the waterproof lasts about 4 - 5 washes (with the normal detergent) but did not give me any info on how to maintain the waterproofing for longer, just said to not wash it that many times :| 

Yeah I might not usually keep a snowboard jacket for over 2 - 3 years (unless its an awesome 80's fluoro ski jacket i use for 80's parties) but I still dont wanna have to be wearing a dirty jacket all the time just because I'm too scared to wash it??

I've gotten to the point of doubting whether the staff there actually know what they're talking about...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't even waste your time with it.


----------



## nieve5552 (Jun 16, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't even waste your time with it.


Cheers for the input, I'd love to know why though! 
What kind of issues? With all their lines or just a select few? Losing waterproofing quickly? The seams coming undone in a week of riding? No breathability? What have you personally experienced or seen a friend experience?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Whole company is crap, they have an inferior product that is built at a cheap cost using a low end garbage manufacturer. Order 20k worth of product for the shop, warranty more than half of it with defects like single stitched seams blowing out, zippers breaking because they didn't use YKK but some knock off. Any company that says to wash with regular detergent is run by a moron unless all their products are Goretex (which they aren't). It's Fisher Price my first outerwear. Buyer beware.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

No experience with the product, but I recall one major NZ online retailer had a lot of CLWR product at the end of the season for 70% off... Start of the next season, they were still selling it 70% off and didn't order in more stock for that season. That told me to stay away.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Schooled...CLWR run away:baby:


----------



## nieve5552 (Jun 16, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Whole company is crap, they have an inferior product that is built at a cheap cost using a low end garbage manufacturer. Order 20k worth of product for the shop, warranty more than half of it with defects like single stitched seams blowing out, zippers breaking because they didn't use YKK but some knock off. Any company that says to wash with regular detergent is run by a moron unless all their products are Goretex (which they aren't). It's Fisher Price my first outerwear. Buyer beware.


Yeah the whole thing about the suggesting regular detergent but having NO IDEA about outerwear-formulated product was super weird for someone who works in the industry. 
I read in the older thread (i believe it was from about 2 yrs ago?) what you wrote above, but is the warranty rate still around the similar level for the more recent stuff? With that amount of defects etc, I'm surprised I cant find more reviews on the brand...


----------



## nieve5552 (Jun 16, 2018)

Phedder said:


> No experience with the product, but I recall one major NZ online retailer had a lot of CLWR product at the end of the season for 70% off... Start of the next season, they were still selling it 70% off and didn't order in more stock for that season. That told me to stay away.


Thanks, does that major retailer have CLWR in stock this season or have they not had anymore in since then?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

nieve5552 said:


> Thanks, does that major retailer have CLWR in stock this season or have they not had anymore in since then?


I just checked, they still have 2017 gear listed, the season's just started and most stores stock 2019 gear. $350 Jackets for $149.


----------



## nieve5552 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks all, sounds like I have myself a whole load of frustration.


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

I bought some 10k/10k pants for my wife.

The fabric feels seems like regular fabric you get from pants from H&M with some DWR sprinkled on it.

The stitching is ok-ish.

My wife is using it as her beater/indoor park pants.

Buy it if you have to, but just don't expect it to stay dry when you're sitting too long on the chairlift.
Only get it if it's more than 50% off.


----------



## loretaordinschi2 (19 d ago)

nieve5552 said:


> Hey all, Just searching for some more personal experiences with wearcolour /CLWR clothing brand. There arent that many options with board equipment and clothing where I am, and CLWR seem to be the best out of what I can get in terms of colour, appearance and design. However I saw one thread on here that said that the quality was absolutely terrible, was wondering if any more people could post their opinions and experiences? Their jackets and pants seem reasonably popular in the US (e.g. when I see product pages that says sold out, or little option left in sizing etc) but I can barely find any decent reviews. I've also contacted their customer service team to find out how well their waterproofing lasts after washing, and whoever replied to me said its best to use normal washing powder... And to stay away from Nikwax (stuff thats specially formulated to clean waterproof equipment) just because they've never tried it before? Also said that the waterproof lasts about 4 - 5 washes (with the normal detergent) but did not give me any info on how to maintain the waterproofing for longer, just said to not wash it that many times :| Yeah I might not usually keep a snowboard jacket for over 2 - 3 years (unless its an awesome 80's fluoro ski jacket i use for 80's parties) but I still dont wanna have to be wearing a dirty jacket all the time just because I'm too scared to wash it?? I've gotten to the point of doubting whether the staff there actually know what they're talking about...


 So as you can tell everyone is shiting on CLWR but I'd say if you got it under 120$ it was a good deal I've been wearing a CLWR jaket for years because I love the design only one down side its not that water proof and it's not as cold resistant as other jackets but I know how to solve that just buy the jacket 1 size bigger and than wear another jacket underneath but if you look for cold resistant/water prood jackets and you don't want to buy another jaket just don't go for CLWR


----------

